

Naive Bayes classifier in 50 lines - weinzierl
http://ebiquity.umbc.edu/blogger/2010/12/07/naive-bayes-classifier-in-50-lines/

======
ced
Good post, but it's a sad reflection of code's failure as a medium of
expression that we need 50 lines of Python to express one line of math.

~~~
freyrs3
The actual translation of the formula to Python is about 4 lines. Starting on
L30 - L34 of [1]. The rest is just IO plumbing.

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/731413/7ad1b4c04bc2d6b5033c5811efcb4...](https://gist.github.com/731413/7ad1b4c04bc2d6b5033c5811efcb4e92d017d3cf#L30)
.

------
bajer
Upcoming:

\- Raycaster in 1000 lines of Lisp

\- Database management system in 20000 lines of C

\- Python web framework in 2000 lines of Python

...

